
The one-minute entrepreneur - DanielRibeiro
http://swombat.com/2012/1/6/one-minute-entrepreneur
======
Eliezer
You've got no idea how surreal it was to click through and start reading that.

~~~
swombat
You've got no idea how surreal most of that book is :-)

------
SatvikBeri
This seems heavily related to the main point of the book "Thinking, Fast and
Slow" . There are two major types of thinking-instantaneous, "go with your
gut" judgments, and conscious processing. Spending even a minute on a decision
forces you to use some conscious processing in addition to the go-with-your-
gut decision.

This is especially useful when you're solving new problems or working on
things you're not particularly good at. My personal example is estimating
distance. When somebody asked, my "gut feeling" about the distance from Boston
to Delaware was 600 miles. 30 seconds of conscious thinking and I realized it
could be no more than 400 miles (the correct answer is about 350).

The other useful aspect of switching to conscious thinking is that it at least
makes you aware of the rationale for your decision. When making a conscious
estimate I break it down into smaller parts, and if the estimate is way off
it's usually because one of the parts was off. But for me, that doesn't work
with instant guesses.

------
itmag
The spread of the LessWrong meme is really positive. A lot of bloggers seem to
be linking or alluding to stuff from there these days. And it's leading to
increased awareness that rationality is not always easy, nor something to be
taken for granted.

I don't think necessarily everone has to study the stuff in depth, as long as
the "you is crazy/stupid, foolish human" message gets across. The future
belongs to the wise aka those who fail to accept and put up with their own
bullshit :)

------
jmitcheson
I liked the article. Here's my humble summary of the main 2 points

1\. Don't always make decisions in 0 minutes (instantly). Instead, think about
them for 1 minute. The time difference is small but the results may not be.

2\. Don't always default to the easiest solution.

Point 2 reminds me a lot of a really great presentation I watched recently by
Rich Hickey (the creator of the Clojure programming language) which
highlighted that easy solutions are not always the simplest solutions; however
it is the latter that we should strive for and not the former. The
presentation is really good and contains some insightful thoughts about design
and decision making - www.infoq.com/presentations/Simple-Made-Easy

------
vanni
> _If you're the kind of person who prefers to sit back and think about stuff,
> entrepreneurship will be quite a challenge. The default in the world of...
> humans... is that nothing happens._

Some months ago I was thinking exactly about this issue (for more than one
minute!) and I started working on an idea to overcome it. Sort of meta, I know
:)

[On topic shameless plug] Result: I'm building asaclock
(<http://www.asaclock.com>), an anti-procrastination web community for startup
single founders and people working on side projects.

------
BadassFractal
I enjoyed the article, although I felt the content was somewhat generic and
platitudinous. I was hoping for more concrete examples.

------
Swizec
_"A programmer will fix every problem with more code."_

And that's why the best programmers are _lazy_. Would rather spend twenty
minutes thinking about a good solution, than ten minutes implementing a
contrived solution.

Maybe entrepreneurs should be a bit lazier as well? Or maybe they should just
delegate all the big decisions to their daily 30 minute run?

Really, if people aren't dying this very instance, I see no problem with
making a decision the next morning.

